# Mites and Harvesting question.?



## MrPuffAlot (Oct 30, 2007)

If you have signs of mites, and you harvest.

Do the mites continue to feed on your harvested bud during
the drying and curing stages??

If yes.

What do you do??

thanks


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive no idea, but sorry about the damn mites Mr.


----------



## Firepower (Oct 31, 2007)

as long as there is a good amount of moisture in the leaf it will stay there, once its done it will migrate for other food sources... this is what i was told before from some 1 here/..


----------



## jb247 (Oct 31, 2007)

To stop the migration of mites during drying...hang the buds on clothes hangers, where the two ends are twisted together put some two sided tape.
The mites walk up the wire hanger, onto the tape and are stopped DEAD in their tracks.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## graalweed (Nov 1, 2007)

jb247 said:
			
		

> To stop the migration of mites during drying...hang the buds on clothes hangers, where the two ends are twisted together put some two sided tape.
> The mites walk up the wire hanger, onto the tape and are stopped DEAD in their tracks.
> 
> Peace...j.b.


 


 VERY nive idea. But, why would the bloody mites climb the wire


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 1, 2007)

Why not kill them before harvest so as to make this threat a mute subject!>)

I use garlic tea regularly to keep them away, as a matter of fact I don't mind bringing home a mitey clone 'cause they go into triage for a couple days, with Naturalhi's special sauce!>P


----------



## G-SUS (Nov 11, 2007)

graalweed said:
			
		

> VERY nive idea. But, why would the bloody mites climb the wire


 
When you chop and then hang them upside down, the mites go looking for new food sources.  They walk up to the top and on to the wire or string in search of food.  The hit the tape and get stuck.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 11, 2007)

AAAAAAAHHHHHHNaturalhi i totaly forgot about the garlic spray!!! I bought some a couple years ago to help with skeeters and such. When we used it to spray around the back fourty,  i noticed we had no bugs on our little garden either. I bet it work work great on MJ because its all natural, and bugs hate it.


----------



## goddog (Nov 12, 2007)

i bet one of those plug in hi-pitch frequency flea scaring devices would work.  

my bro took a bunch of my clones and a week later said that a million bugs attacked them...  hes gonna get one of those things next time.

hell i should get one tomorrow.


----------



## goddog (Nov 12, 2007)

yo, hi how do you use garlic tea and how do i make it?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 12, 2007)

goddog said:
			
		

> yo, hi how do you use garlic tea and how do i make it?


 

+1

diy garlic tea???  

thanks


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 13, 2007)

Naturalhi's Jungle Juice recipe;>P

1 qt. jar full of water
4-5 T powdered Garlic
 let stand for in sun all day! Then sit on a shelf till needed=>)

Now for the Jungle juice part;>)

Strain 1/4 c of the tea through a coffee filter into a spray bottle.

Add several drops of scented dish soap (unless you like garlic smelling plants).

Shake, spray at a fly if it starts flying or crawling all wonky you got the formula right.>) 

When I get invaded, I lay some cover fire as i cross the border into the invaded area to liberate the hostages !>D  

Then I use a flanking maneuver up under the leaves, which catches them by surprise every time => O   

After a couple days of this, I spray every couple or3 days to get the hatchlings, this usually takes care of the prob for a while, till I forget to quarantine a clone brought in from outside the system /.>\


----------



## cannagro (Nov 13, 2007)

u also add the sopa cuz it is a natural insecticide, i have made some for scale bugs b4, and they are ***** to get rid of


----------



## naturalhi (Nov 13, 2007)

Actually the soaps to keep the water from beeding on the leaves and give 'em a magnify burn !>)

The scents' for me { :>P


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks guys..

i'll be sure to brew some batches of this stuff during my next grow..


----------



## medicore (Nov 15, 2007)

I had some mites in my harvest you know what I am going to do with them.  i am going to dry them and smoke them with the weed, mites mite be hallucinagenic you never know, hahahahahaha.:hubba:


----------



## AeroTX (Nov 16, 2007)

I can empathize. My last crop had mites.. thank GOD I moved. I lost about a lb of some nice hasplant =[. Remember, mites are attracted to cold, metal and cling to anything that you bring in. I clean everything before I bring it in.. nutes, tools, my hands, gloves.. I scrubbed EVERYTHING with Safer's several times to make sure it never happens again. don't let people in your growroom, or smoke, or anything! I'm sorry to hear about this, it *****... I know.


----------



## AeroTX (Nov 16, 2007)

awww, since when is there a filter?? You can't say *****? Psssh.. You can say *****, but not *****??


----------

